# University Of Houston Threat



## dustyshiv (Dec 6, 2009)

Guys,

In abt 200 days, University of Houston-High Performance Computing will pass us by. I checked their members. Only 8 guys. Two are in top 50. But the amt. of firepower each has is massive. Guys r running 32 core (8*quad core AMD Opteron CPUs) Linux Blade servers.

Though its good for WCG, we have to step up our game to give a fight. All in the spirit of healthy competition.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 6, 2009)

I should have my i7 ready this month, eight more cores for MRCL and WCG :rockout.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2009)

Over the next month, I should have another i7 rig up and running. This team may be another team like University of Kentucky who crunch hard for short periods of time, then fade away. The biggest thing for our team is to keep the points coming consistently.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 6, 2009)

BTW,

I just added another i7. That makes it two i7s in total. Added 2x 9800 GT and 2x 9600GSOs for folding. Had been collecting funds for sometime.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 6, 2009)

Never heard of a 9800GSO- is that a typo?  I would love to get one i7 up soon


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 6, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Never heard of a 9800GSO- is that a typo?  I would love to get one i7 up soon



Corrected it bro!!


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 6, 2009)

I will start crunching again now its winter and I've got some more parks.

I will get these fired up some time in the next few weeks, Christmas is nearly here and its busy times. 

E8400 & E8500 @ 4GHz and my PII 945ES @ 3.8GHz and HOPEFULLY a Q9550 if someone will sell me one.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll see what I can do to step up my crunching.  I may have another Q6600 and E6300 (Conroe) coming online soon.


----------

